# Toro Greensmaster 500



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

I picked up this Toro Greensmaster 500 in early September for $180. Can. I believe it was made between 2000-2006. It was a pleasure to restore, very well made and works great. This is my first post so I hope the pics upload properly.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks great! Really nice to step back and look at a finished product after all that hard work. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow. that's some amazing work! Looks perfect now. I haven't ever seen this model before. Looks like a great find.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like the last image. Even the grass looks different. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Such a rad little mower! Never heard of one until now.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Looks awesome, great work. How did you recondition the plastic on the grass catcher?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Looks awesome, great work. How did you recondition the plastic on the grass catcher?


Thank you.
All red was painted. 
Some needed to be sanded or wire wheeled to remove rust but mostly I just scuffed it with fine (0000) steel wool, then prepped it with brake parts cleaner before spray painting.

A brass wire wheel on a bench grinder does wonders for old nuts and bolts.

The chrome was buffed up with steel wool and given a coat of mothers car polish to help prevent future surface rust.

The plastic I used a trick I learned restoring sun bleached plastic on dirt bikes. 
Hold a heat gun close and move it in circles, do not stop or it may blister. Try an area that wont be seen first to get the speed and distance right.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Good stuff, thanks for the info!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

that is an awesome looking little greens mower.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

dmouw said:


> that is an awesome looking little greens mower.


Thanx, I believe it was the model before the Flex 21 came out. The head floats in the same way.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Great restoration, nice work, haven't seen that model before


----------



## rossunsworth (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello Canuck Mike,

sorry to bother you but I see that you have become very well acquainted a Greensmaster 500. I have a old and poorly maintained example of my own. I have hijacked your image below, to highlight the area of concern. The universal shank just seem to push over the ball joint with no cir clip or anything. this this right?

regards, Ross Unsworth


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Canuck Mike


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

@rossunsworth

Sorry for the late response. There is a retaining clip on each end of the shaft, they look like key rings.



I replaced one but it got bent from too much side to side movement so I've shortened the chains that support the head.
I now use bailing wire in place of the clip.




I hope it all worked out for you.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2020)

Beautiful job &#128077;


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

You saved a reel gem.


----------

